# turbo?? missing when in manual mode...with auto transmission



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Because the turbo is quite small and the car was designed to be quiet, you won't hear the turbo - but you'll feel it's torque

I have noticed the same power in manual as automatic mode, theres no difference in power/ability to hear the turbo

With bigger turbo swaps and intake mods you'll be able to once again hear it


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

unless you are sending the engine into the rev limiter mode???


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

without the turbo the car has MAYBE 100hp.. i think you would easily notice if the turbo wasnt spinning lol


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

i had the same problem bef. then i referred to the guys who know how to analyze the car repair question. its a good thing i ask them.


----------

